# Pygmy set-ups.



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

Am thinking fairly long term about what pets to get, and thinking of pygmy hedgehog as something more interesting than a rat or guinea pig. Can someone post piccies of set-ups to give me some ideas please.:2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

this was Ludo's when we first got him.. But he is quite a shy hog and is now in a smaller viv... and is happier.
its probably a little smaller than recommended actually but he has been much happier and calmer since being in there...
its only temp any way as my dad is building both my hogs a purpose built housing unit soon... with tunnels and little climbing ramps etc.

do you know much about hogs?

they need at least 4ft viv space so i believe but i do think some people use those indoor cages which are probably smaller than this.
they also NEED a wheel to run on as they can run 5 miles of an evening.


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm thinking about one too, so will be stalking this thread


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

APH's make great pets and i love my two.
they make me laugh everyday as they are so cheeky and have little characters.
My male Mr Ludo Baggins is very quiet and shy but rarely huffs. He rarely raises his quills either and has such a cheeky face.
My female Miss Tigerlilly Von Took is a little madam and is as huffy as they come... she went like this during quilling and has never really calmed down. i now use gloves initially to get her out as its less stressful for all parties but once you get her out and right the up she very quickly uncurls and comes out for a snuiff about...
both are such amazing pets to have and i adore them both...


----------



## Tibicar (Mar 2, 2011)

So, a viv, sawdust, hidey places, and something to play in and exercise in. Have seen they love their wheels, what's the best one to get? Heat lamp?
I saw on wirral vivs gallery that he made a huge viv stack for someones pygmy collection but I don't know who?:2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

they also need free time out of the viv and as you say a wheel is a must... the one i use is a silent flying saucer one...
they cnanot have these though until they are 12 weeks old or it will damage their legs...
temp wise...they need to be warm... the general rule seems to be... if you feel cold they will feel cold.
at the moment mine have a normal bulb (well those ones left in from when i used the vivs for snakes) which i pop on during the day during the colder months just to keep the temps up... theyhave guards!
at the moment the house temp is fine so no extra heating required...

they must not get too cold or they will hibernate which may kill them... not good!


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

mine is going in a zoozone 2 rather then a viv but you need to get the large version of it to give the hedgie enough space


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Here is mine! Aint got most toys in this pic so looks a bit bare lol








Currently in the process of building viv 2 though, then will be adding small 2nd levels in

I agree with most things said so far, but to be specific temp shouldn't go lower than 19 degrees, average temps to keep them at are about 19-24, my room varies from 20-22 most days


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Tibicar said:


> So, a viv, sawdust, hidey places, and something to play in and exercise in. Have seen they love their wheels, what's the best one to get? Heat lamp?
> I saw on wirral vivs gallery that he made a huge viv stack for someones pygmy collection but I don't know who?:2thumb:


You can use Vivariums, or a cage like the Zoozone 2, Ferplast Duna Multy Maxi or the Savic Rody Rabbit. As long as they are the plastic style cages and not the ones with bars on the sides (They can climb and fall/trap or break limbs) 

Woodshavings can be used as bedding. I personally find them messy and prefer to use fleece liners with Finacard or kitchen roll in the litter tray underneath the wheel. Fleece liners and Finacard are also very popular.

Wheels, the 12" Silent Spinners are the best ones you can buy in the UK. Flying Saucers are okay but I dislike them because of the hogs slanted running position and the effect it can have long term on their legs. I now use Carlina Storm Wheels shipped over from America as they are by far the best i've tried. (You can get one as part of a bulk order on the Pygmy Hogs UK Forum) The Savic Roly and Comfort wheels can also be used but i've heard the Savic wears out really quickly and is noisy, and the Comfort wheel is very noisy! :devil:

I wouldn't use a heat lamp, but i've found the Ceramic Heat Emitter bulbs to be the best when connected to a Habistat thermostat. Others use heat mats (usually Petnap Flexiguard type), but I prefer my CHE as it heats the air not just the base. Others just heat the room or keep the house at an ambient temperature. As its getting warmer my CHE is on less and less but I find it handy for colder evenings as it automatically kicks in. I expect id manage okay without, but its just there for piece of mind really as I worry to much.

Here are some of my set-up variations










































My girls most recently


----------

